# Worried Customer



## Botag (Oct 26, 2008)

I've got my pneumatic trigger system completed...and the tombstone and pirate skelly built....but no raising prop frame...I ordered one from BooCrew Productions over a week ago and I can't get ANY kind of response from Ken...He was to get back to me on express shipping for my "Medium Razor", but that was the last I've heard.....Does anyone know if he is OK ? His initial response was so prompt that I find a week of unreturned emails, and NO word if my order has shipped.....well, sort of odd.....Does anyone know what's going on????

Steve


----------



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

*I has the same thing at first*

and then I tried a couple of the other emails listed. It did take a week or so and they are probably REALLY busy right now. I got a coffin lifter from them and it is very nicely made. I think well worth it. No matter how hard they work it's going to be really tight getting that thing in and setup before H-Day


----------



## Botag (Oct 26, 2008)

*Breathing Easier......*

Thanks....I still would like a response to my emails.....I feel like I've been left out in the cold....and yes....hopefully it arrives in time...All the electronics and sensors have been programed and tested...all I need now is the lifter and 20 minutes to hook it up !!!! Glad to hear it's quality work...the photos on their website look fantastic....

thanks again....
steve


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Ken is a very busy guy right now. He was building a haunted attraction for the last few weeks and now running one. I am sure he will get back to you.


----------

